# 2015 Flow hybrid vs. Fusion?



## EverBorN

I read everything on the boards I could find about flow but couldn't find exactly the info I was looking for ? So I finally decided on the Flow Fuse GT fusion strap. . Ordered them then they accidently sent me the Fuse GT hybrids. So I'm not totally disappointed but my worry with the hybrid strap is ill be fiddling with it more which defeats the purpose of flows in my eyes. Does anyone have experience with the 2015 hybrid straps & do they work well for set it and forget it? Or am I going to have to fiddle with this thing all the time? Thanks guys.


----------



## larrytbull

i have both fusion and the 2015 hybrid straps (nx2 for both). I don't fiddle much more on the hybrid than the fusion. I also lean towards the hybrid, as I feel they are tad bit more responsive


----------



## EverBorN

larrytbull said:


> i have both fusion and the 2015 hybrid straps (nx2 for both). I don't fiddle much more on the hybrid than the fusion. I also lean towards the hybrid, as I feel they are tad bit more responsive


Ok that's what I was hoping to hear, my main worry was the toe strap would fall down or go to high and I would have to constantly move it with my hand and put it on the correct spot on the boot.


----------



## larrytbull

EverBorN said:


> Ok that's what I was hoping to hear, my main worry was the toe strap would fall down or go to high and I would have to constantly move it with my hand and put it on the correct spot on the boot.


I rarely move the strap, even with the 2014 style toe cap I did not move much. the 2015 strap improvement for me was to put a strap holder on toe cap so the strap wasn't flying free. I also heard reports of the web part tearing on the 2014 style cap, but it never happened to me


----------



## EverBorN

larrytbull said:


> I rarely move the strap, even with the 2014 style toe cap I did not move much. the 2015 strap improvement for me was to put a strap holder on toe cap so the strap wasn't flying free. I also heard reports of the web part tearing on the 2014 style cap, but it never happened to me


So your basically able to slam your foot in and the toe strap stays put everytime by itself, you fold up your back and go? (After the adjustment period ofcourse)


----------



## larrytbull

pretty much


----------



## Argo

larrytbull said:


> i have both fusion and the 2015 hybrid straps (nx2 for both). I don't fiddle much more on the hybrid than the fusion. I also lean towards the hybrid, as I feel they are tad bit more responsive


Same deal here. I ordered the nx2gt hybrid and got the fusion.... I rode them for 10 days and called flow for a different warranty issue, I asked them about getting some hybrids and he sent me some for free. I love the hybrid straps. I do have to slightly lift the toe cap every other strap in but the response and comfort of flows is what I love.


----------



## EverBorN

Ok cool thanks guys, I hope I like them as much as the fusions. Sounds like maybe even more ?


----------



## oli1988

I have the same dilemma I'm looking to buy some NX2-GT and can't decide between Fusion or Hybrid... I'm looking for good responsiveness and I want to strap in and go... I just want to set it up and forget about it. Is there a big difference between the two when riding or is it just really a question of preference?

At the moment I have some Flow's The Five from 2011 (with the standard Flow strap) and I love them but they're getting old...

My The Five are size XL and my boots are Burton Moto size 11.5. I found that the XL bindings are pretty large... I have alot of space between each side of my boot and the binding so I was thinking going with size L for my new bindings this time...

What do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## EverBorN

oli1988 said:


> I have the same dilemma I'm looking to buy some NX2-GT and can't decide between Fusion or Hybrid... I'm looking for good responsiveness and I want to strap in and go... I just want to set it up and forget about it. Is there a big difference between the two when riding or is it just really a question of preference?
> 
> At the moment I have some Flow's The Five from 2011 (with the standard Flow strap) and I love them but they're getting old...
> 
> My The Five are size XL and my boots are Burton Moto size 11.5. I found that the XL bindings are pretty large... I have alot of space between each side of my boot and the binding so I was thinking going with size L for my new bindings this time...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't actually rode in them yet but I have the L bindings with 11.5 size boots and they fit great. As far as what I can tell with the hybrid with just messing around in my basement so far I'm going to have to pull up the toe strap often to click on correctly. Not a big hassle if its worth the extra response


----------



## larrytbull

With 11.5 boots make sure you bring heel cup back


----------



## EverBorN

Actually, I just found out that the toe strap doesn't actually go on the 90 degree edge of the top/front of your boot. It's suppose to go just on the front of your boot pulling your boot back only. In this case the strap will work great with set it & forget it.


----------



## EverBorN

larrytbull said:


> With 11.5 boots make sure you bring heel cup back


Heel cup? They seem pretty centered without much overhang at all.


----------



## larrytbull

Depends on the boot and board, but for an 11.5 I would figure you would need to move it back as shown in video. for flow boots 10 -10.5 is the cutoff. At least on a reg width board


----------



## EverBorN

larrytbull said:


> Depends on the boot and board, but for an 11.5 I would figure you would need to move it back as shown in video. for flow boots 10 -10.5 is the cutoff. At least on a reg width board


Ok I will look closer when I get home to make sure the overhang is fine, I noticed with the flow bindings I had the option with the baseplate to slide the binding in any direction is this what your talking about?


----------



## Lollingsgrad

I reckon your preference depends entirely on what you're used to. Before I upgraded to Flow Fuse Fusions this year I was rocking a decade old pair of K2 bindings which didn't have a toe cap but rather the over top of the boot style toe strap. As such I felt like the Fusion strap was everything I could ask for.

I've tried toe cap bindings but didn't really notice a difference truth be told. This is probably because I'm used to riding without. My advice would be if you're used to toe caps and you're worried get hybrids. If you're used to over the top toe straps or don't think you're going to care then get fusions; less non-standard parts, less to break.


----------



## oli1988

EverBorN said:


> Ok I will look closer when I get home to make sure the overhang is fine, I noticed with the flow bindings I had the option with the baseplate to slide the binding in any direction is this what your talking about?


What's the waist width of your board?


----------



## EverBorN

I checked out the waist width before to my size & I'm good. Ok so you guys with the hybrids. . Question. . So the 2015 toe strap has two sections going across the strap. . Only the top section is against the front of my boot? The bottom isn't even near it, is this normal? Can anyone post a pic of what they hybrid toe strap looks like locked in? Thanks


----------



## oli1988

I also wear 11.5 boots and If you could tell me the waist width of your board I would really helped me choose the correct size. Thanks!


----------



## EverBorN

oli1988 said:


> I also wear 11.5 boots and If you could tell me the waist width of your board I would really helped me choose the correct size. Thanks!


254mm, 26.3cm if I remember correctly


----------



## firlefranz

254mm = 25.4cm


----------



## oli1988

EverBorN said:


> 254mm, 26.3cm if I remember correctly


 254mm or 263mm ?


----------



## EverBorN

oli1988 said:


> 254mm or 263mm ?


254mm for sure


----------



## Soundwave

Sorry to bump this guys but I have a question.

Flow Fuse or Flow Fuse Hybrid. 

I just picked up snowboarding again after like 10 years and bought a secondhand Burton board with Cartels from like 2007.
I have tried them out for like 4 days now so im not accustomed to any specific type of bindnings yet. And now im getting interested in buying me a couple of Flows.

Would you go for the Fusion or Hybrid strap?

Thanks!


----------



## larrytbull

Hybrid for me. I like the extra control i feel from toe cap. I have both styles but feel more control with the toe cap 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman

This is one of those personal taste choices. I am on Flow NX2's AT & GT models, all of which have the fusion strap. 

I have never tried the hybrid version, so I can't compare. I simply tried the Fusion first, loved it and never had any reason to explore the hybrid. I'm of the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" school of thought.


----------

